# Awesome BLD scramble + UWR



## Derrick Eide17 (Aug 20, 2008)

Wow.. just got this scramble While Racing Rowe BLD on msn and he got a new UWR with it! its an AMAZING scramble at first we though was lucky but its not more than 4 pieces solved and im pretty sure thats not lucky and he got 31.28 on it so yeah new UWR.

Scramble while holding the cube the same way you solve it BLD.

L2 R' D2 U B2 F' D F' L2 B' L' B2 F D B L2 B D B' F L D F' D U' 

i DNFed it btw


----------



## Lucas Garron (Aug 20, 2008)

48.01 DNF, 4-flip (S) Apparently I forgot to exec EO. But I don't remember forgetting to do it...


----------



## masterofthebass (Aug 20, 2008)

59.21 DNF 
Off by parity 

BTW... it wasn't THAT great.


----------



## ConnorCuber (Aug 20, 2008)

Heh, i suck at bld... 4:10.93, new pb though.


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Aug 20, 2008)

48.39, execution sucked.


----------



## blah (Aug 20, 2008)

DNF, I hate parity


----------



## Kian (Aug 20, 2008)

wow, 4 edges solved, 2 misoriented edges.

that being said, dnfed it. haha. could have easily been my pb, though, i rushed it knowing that it was going to be easy.


----------



## nitrocan (Aug 20, 2008)

www.speedcubing.com said:


> For blindfold solving a lucky case is defined by:
> 1) more than 5 corners are correctly oriented, or
> 2) more than 8 edges are correctly oriented, or
> 3) more than 3 corners are correctly positioned, or
> 4) more than 4 edges are correctly positioned.


I'm guessing this NOT a lucky solve. It has 4 edges with the correct orientation and permutation, 3 corners in their correct places, 8 edges correctly oriented.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 20, 2008)

2:08.29; not bad for me. Considering I've typically been running 30 seconds slower than I was a month ago, actually a pretty good time. Although it was lucky by the other typically-used criterion that most M2 solvers tend to use (20% solved).

Still, I just want to say WOW!!! about Rowe's 31.28 time. Lucky or not, that's just mind-blowing! I probably couldn't speedsolve it that fast. 

Edit: So yeah, I tried it. 31.48 speedsolving it. So yeah, Rowe is faster BLD than I am sighted. I really stink!


----------



## alexc (Aug 20, 2008)

*Wants to try it, but has no cube now *

I will edit this post with my result later. Can't wait to try it.

EDIT: Umm, that was a really hard scramble for me. I DNFed.


----------



## McWizzle94 (Aug 20, 2008)

that was actually a difficult scramble if you used M2 and 3-cycle corners.

btw, that 31 second solve by Rowe is sick!!!


----------



## shelley (Aug 20, 2008)

1:06.61
not bad, considering I've been kind of out of practice. I think this is my second best ever? Maybe?


----------



## Pedro (Aug 21, 2008)

56.43 DNF

don't know for sure what went wrong...


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Aug 21, 2008)

some people have said they dont believe rowe or that he got 31.28 on that scramble thinking he just couldnt do it that fast with that scramble.

so he wanted me to post his solution and here it is.


Scramble:
L2 R' D2 U B2 F' D F' L2 B' L' B2 F D B L2 B D B' F L D F' D U'

Corners:
(f2) U’ R U R’ U’ R U R’ L’ R U’ R’ U R U’ R’ U L (f2) (corner orientation)
(UFL FLD LDB)
(u’) D’ L’ U L D L’ U’ L (u) 
(UFL LUB RUB)
(u) R’ U2 R’ F’ R2 F R U2 R’ F’ R2 F R2 (u’)
(Here is where I fixed parity UFL RBD BR BL)
U2 (r’) R U R’ U’ R’ F R2 U’ R’ U’ R U R’ F’ ( r ) U2

Edges: 
(ur) B2 R’ M2 U M U2 M’ U M2 R B2 (r’u’)

(u’) M R’ U’ R U M’ U’ R’ U R M’ R’ U’ R U M U’ R’ U R

and thats it. Your amazing rowe


----------



## Raffael (Aug 21, 2008)

3:11.41

Still pretty slow, but for me it's a new PB by almost a minute.

Rowe is really amazing.


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Aug 26, 2008)

Try out this scramble:
U L2 F2 R' F R2 U' R' U B R' B L2 F' L2 U' F2 R' F2 D B2 L2 F2 R D' B2


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Aug 26, 2008)

Before I even try that scramble.. im gonna take a guess that it just solves the whole cube or gets it from 1 move away.. lemme see

Edit: Nope. i was wrong  lol


----------



## Nghia (Aug 28, 2008)

Lt-UnReaL said:


> Try out this scramble:
> U L2 F2 R' F R2 U' R' U B R' B L2 F' L2 U' F2 R' F2 D B2 L2 F2 R D' B2



yay ! 1:20.33 on that one


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 28, 2008)

Lt-UnReaL said:


> Try out this scramble:
> U L2 F2 R' F R2 U' R' U B R' B L2 F' L2 U' F2 R' F2 D B2 L2 F2 R D' B2



Wow - I got 1:41.40. Best time I've ever gotten, lucky or unlucky. But with 5 pieces already solved (4 edges plus 1 corner), it's clearly a very lucky scramble.


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Aug 28, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> Lt-UnReaL said:
> 
> 
> > Try out this scramble:
> ...


Not according to speedcubing.com


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 28, 2008)

Lt-UnReaL said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > Lt-UnReaL said:
> ...



Uh, yeah it is. But for a different reason: only 2 corners misoriented.


> For blindfold solving a lucky case is defined by:
> 1) more than 5 corners are correctly oriented...



A silly reason when you consider 5 pieces are solved, but there you go. Still lucky.


----------



## MistArts (Aug 28, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> Lt-UnReaL said:
> 
> 
> > Mike Hughey said:
> ...



But you use freestyle corners, right? So it doesn't matter, I think.


----------



## McWizzle94 (Aug 28, 2008)

MistArts said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > Lt-UnReaL said:
> ...



This is why we really need to come up with a way to define lucky/nonlucky that doesn't apply to a specific method.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Aug 29, 2008)

McWizzle94 said:


> MistArts said:
> 
> 
> > Mike Hughey said:
> ...


No.
This is why we _can't_ come up with a way to define lucky/nonlucky that doesn't apply to a specific method. The best ways would help, but not be nearly as effective as silly to impose.

Also, MistArts, what does freestyling corners have to do with it?


----------



## Kenneth (Aug 29, 2008)

I Like those quotes, it's almost arty 

(yet another completly useless post =)


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 29, 2008)

Lucas Garron said:


> This is why we _can't_ come up with a way to define lucky/nonlucky that doesn't apply to a specific method. The best ways would help, but not be nearly as effective as silly to impose.
> 
> Also, MistArts, what does freestyling corners have to do with it?



This is true. There's no reasonable way to define lucky/nonlucky that doesn't apply to a specific method. However, it is fairly easy to identify that some scrambles are blatantly lucky. For instance, a solved cube is clearly lucky. 

For this particular scramble, it's safe to say that it meets the criteria for lucky at least two ways:
1. It clearly IS lucky according to the definition on speedcubing.com. The corner orientation alone does it. The definition there is nonambiguous; it's clearly lucky according to that definition.
2. It meets the typical "greater than 20% solved" criterion that most M2 solvers use. 5 pieces is particularly lucky - 4 pieces is the typical lucky solve by this criterion.

And MistArts, no, I don't freestyle corners. (My corners are pure Macky-style 3OP.) I want to, but I'm not good enough to do it at reasonable speed yet. (Well, actually, I'd like to learn BH, but I'm not sure I'll ever have the patience for it.)


----------



## MistArts (Aug 29, 2008)

Lucas Garron said:


> McWizzle94 said:
> 
> 
> > MistArts said:
> ...



Freestyling doesn't need to orient first. And orientation is different if te cube is oriented differntly. So how can we know what orientation is?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 29, 2008)

MistArts said:


> Freestyling doesn't need to orient first. And orientation is different if te cube is oriented differntly. So how can we know what orientation is?



Oh, I guess that's true. He might have been holding the cube so that orientation was not so lucky. So according to speedcubing.com rules, it might have been non-lucky for him, but lucky for me. I forgot about that. But it was lucky for me according to speedcubing.com rules.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Aug 29, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> MistArts said:
> 
> 
> > Freestyling doesn't need to orient first. And orientation is different if te cube is oriented differntly. So how can we know what orientation is?
> ...


The 5 pieces were permuted _and_ oriented...


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 29, 2008)

Lucas Garron said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > MistArts said:
> ...



Yeah, but the reason I thought it was lucky by speedcubing.com rules was because only 2 corners overall were misoriented (for me). The speedcubing.com rules don't say anything about pieces being both permuted and oriented - permutation and orientation there are treated independently. The 5 pieces permuted and oriented part has no bearing. If it had been 5 edges, then the 5 edges would have been too many edges properly permuted, but you're allowed to have 4 edges properly permuted, and this was 4 edges and 1 corner.


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Aug 29, 2008)

What about EO? How often do people who use direct solving methods (orientation+permutation at the same time) check how many edges were oriented? Almost never, it doesn't have a big difference to them. How often do people who direct solve corners check CO? Almost never, it doesn't really matter. I never look how many corners need to be oriented and same goes for edges. CO doesn't really affect my solving, so having a lucky CO shouldn't make my solve lucky.
Just my thoughts.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Aug 30, 2008)

I got 22.17 speed on that scramble. Easy X-Cross, triple sexy move and nice A perm


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Aug 30, 2008)

mhhh...not that nice.
1:04.17 min...

Greetings...Dennis


----------

